# HELP !!!! FORGOT TO PUT GONAL F BACK IN FRIDGE !!!!



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi, having a bit of a mare this morning  -hope someone can help !!!!!! 
i did my injections last night round at my sister in laws-so had my meds bag with me. when i left i put my gonal f along with an ice pack back in the meds bag and came home. i forgot to put the Gonal F back in the fridge and only remembered this morning !!!!! 
it has been in my meds bag overnight along with the ice pack in a room without heating - it was still fairly cool/chilled this morning when i realised what i had done and put it back in the fridge and the ice pack was still coldish- its looks OK and is still clear. will it be OK to use-have 2 injections left in it- has anyone else done this ? can anyone advise/comment. 

thanks joeyt


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am sure it is ok, as they even store it on the shelves in the clinics.  Just give the clinic a call and doucble check. It was still in the cold ice pack.
L x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

you're talking about a gonal-f pen right? it's no problem at all. in fact once you start using the pen you can keep it unrefrigerated. it's good for 28 days.

it's in the leaflet that comes with it and it's what my clinic told me. i never kept mine cold once started!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there

I never kept Gonal F in the fridge. The only one I was told muct be in fridge was the Pregnyl trigger injection  

I'm sure it will be fine

Good luck    

Rachel x


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hi thanks for replies-made me feel much better and in less of a panic-my clinic told me to keep it in the fridge !!! anyway what ever they say, Chandelle you are right on the leaflet its says store in fridge- but then says within its shelf life,the product can be stored at or below 25c for 28 days- so i guess that means until opened keep in fridge, then once open does not have to be stored in fridge. thanks, you are all right- i will take this up with my clinic when i see them on Friday, even on my last cycle i kept it in the fridge- almost gave myself heart failure this morning


----------

